# Back to Collecting



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

* Sense I started back in to the slot cars hobby about 5 months ago,
I got some nice t-jets with in that time, On Craigslist & Off the Bay.
They all have miner issues as in cracked screw post, some fading, missing drivers. 
But there still a nice start all the same. 
I rebuilt good running chassis for them all.
I just bought part & chassis lot's before not the bodies or the hole car's before. *



















* Also Some: A/FX ~ TYCO & Lionel
That I have collected in the past 5 months. *


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice collections! :thumbsup:

If you have close ups of any or all of the 'Vettes - I would be interesting in seeing them and any detail shots you have.

:cheers2:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

"SWEET !!" ;-)
I see a couple of the 1's in Mine (+/- different colors).....
Save & restore Them "Oldies" ;-)

Bubba (The Senile-1) 123 ;-)


----------

